# Flower - Aquascape Inspired PS3 Game...



## owenprescott (7 Sep 2012)

Not too sure how many members on here have PS3 but if you do there is a great game(fairly old now) called Flower that you will have to buy if you have not done so already! It is a great little game, very relaxing and it reminds me a lot of the popular Iwagumi style often found in Aquascaping. 

The concept behind the game is simply to collect petals from Flowers and turn a city back into a natural oasis, the idea behind it might seem a little girly to some but the game has a lot of depth and there is an amazing storyline without giving to much away. Check out my tribute to the game to get a feel for how beautiful some of the scenes can be...

http://youtu.be/SzhtQZg3uRc?hd=1
I will also be uploading some gameplay of all the levels though it will take some time due to filesize, the first level is on my channel though. http://youtu.be/zc8HlBIUXwo?hd=1

This game was thought up by a Japanese game designer and I think it is highly possible the game is inspired by Aquascapes and of-course the amazing landscapes found in Japan.


----------

